# Rat Trap Pedal Restoration



## Handyman (Feb 14, 2015)

Has anyone had a set of rat trap pedals re-plated? Do the cages have to be removed or are there any other unique problems I'd have to deal with? 
Thanks, Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## Iverider (Feb 15, 2015)

When plating disassembling everything is your best bet. I suppose you could just unscrew the dust cap and slide the cages off and leave the cages assembled. I assume you're plating the Torrington 4 stars that you posted pics of earlier?


----------



## theyankeedoodler (Feb 15, 2015)

Pete: I have a set partially disassembled.  I'll get pics of it later.


----------



## Handyman (Feb 15, 2015)

Yes, Brian, those are the pedals.  I'm going to need a nice set for the 1915 racer that I'm restoring.  I've heard that the pedals should be taken apart but I hate to actually disassemble the cages.  Yes, Wally, love to see some pics.  Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## catfish (Feb 15, 2015)

You have to take the whole thing apart. Only way to plate anything. Plating costs a lot of $$$$ and not doing it right would be a huge waste of $$$$$.


----------



## theyankeedoodler (Feb 19, 2015)

Pete: here's a partially disfigured & partially disassembled pedal. The nut on the spindle end would remove the body & bearing from the spindle.  
The pedal cage would still be whole as the arms are tabbed into the wrap & swaged.  




I'll be making a new cage for this set of pedals.


----------

